# Theraband Gold



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

Is there any stores that I can buy theraband gold from? like sporting goods places? my bands broke and I need new ones but shipping takes to long for online places.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Your location ?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Try a sporting goods place. Or a physical therapist.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Look for a slingshotforum.com member who's close. They'll knock you up some cheap and you'll have them fast. Then when you've got those bands rocking, practice making your own as I think there's a little bit of a learning curve with it.

Failing that, you could use office rubber bands to get you shooting again. There's a few threads on them on the forum, if you're interested.

Sam


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

they do carry thera in sporting goods stores, but nothing above black! only on line or custom mades which end up being better in some cases, but almost all vendors here would get you going in just a couple of days.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Walmart and Traget both carry exercise bands. They do work. I think the Traget ones are better.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea get some generic resistance bands from walmart, target, or a sporting goods store. They work just as well in most cases. Not as thick as TBG but you can double them and they usually shoot pretty fast.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Call a medical supply company. I have one right up the road thats a pharmacy/med supply place and he gave me a name of a store that sells it here locally. There price is double what I pay online but at least I know I have a place to go if I really need it. That's probably your best bet.

Or you can call Thera-Band and ask them where the closest retailer is to you.

http://www.thera-band.com/contact_us.php


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

KennyCannon said:


> Call a medical supply company. I have one right up the road thats a pharmacy/med supply place and he gave me a name of a store that sells it here locally. There price is double what I pay online but at least I know I have a place to go if I really need it. That's probably your best bet.
> 
> Or you can call Thera-Band and ask them where the closest retailer is to you.
> 
> http://www.thera-ban.../contact_us.php


That is a good link to Hygenic, the makers of theraband. if you call them and ask about a local distributor, they usually try to point you to a form on their webpage, but if you put in that you want tbg and search for a retail supplier as opposed to the medical professional sales link, it comes up empty no matter what location you put in. Save the frustration and just ask the csr to look up the nearest distributor and give you their phone number. then you can call them and see if they have it in stock, or can point you to somebody that does.

BTW if Orange is Orange Texas, the Nearest is in Houston, and I just got a new 6m roll from them a couple of weeks ago, so if you want some bandsets or sheets, pm me.

James


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a good source. $25 for 6 yards:

http://www.amazon.com/TheraBand-7815-011-Thera-Band-6-Yard-Exercise/dp/B0065VNQFE/ref=pop?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&ssv=color_name%3AGold&qid=1337277502&sr=1-1


----------



## parabellum (Jul 23, 2012)

What is the width of a Thera Band gold? The one I bought is slightly less than 13 cm and from what I've read it should be 13,8 cm - that's a bit confusing for me because I don't know if I should calculate the expected draw weight in proportion of 13,8 or 13 cm.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You cut it the long way, not across the band


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

www.simple-shot.com sells it by the foot if you don't want to purchase a large quantity


----------



## parabellum (Jul 23, 2012)

pop shot said:


> You cut it the long way, not across the band


Yes, I know it's cut that way but what I'm asking about is the width of the TB gold tape that you take of the box - mine is 13 cm wide and 1,5 m long but I seen on forums that they are 13,8 cm wide (not sure if it's a standard for all colors) so my problem is that if I would like to get a stripe of, for example, 50% of draw weight than provided in this chart: http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=20 should I cut it into a stripe that is 6,5 or 6,9 cm wide.


----------

